# ADBA Nationals



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Is anyone here going this weekend besides me?


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

where's it at?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

New Jersey


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I am going


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

hey gets some pics since im in New Zealand...would love to see one of those shows..


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I WANNA GO! Its too far and too soon for me though don't have the funds this year.
I am HOPING they hold it in Salt Lake next year (going back to its roots for its anniversary lol)

Then I'll go.
Take lotsa pics!


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Patch, I figured you would be in Bel Air this weekend.
Can't believe they are having a show same weekend as ADBA Naitonals, we told them it was that weekend


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

jbh38 said:


> Patch, I figured you would be in Bel Air this weekend.
> Can't believe they are having a show same weekend as ADBA Nationals, we told them it was that weekend


Since the MD club does all breed shows, it won't affect them much add to that there aren't many ADBA dogs around by me who are also showing in UKC.
I'm going to try to go one day to MD and one to NJ. I am sick unfortunately so that will also factor in to what I do...


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

i wish i could make it to see what hemi could do against the best in the country. ill make one one day. if they ever get close to tn


----------

